# How can I tell what type of video card I have



## cptkid570 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi all,
I'm working on a computer for a friend (a friend who knows even less about computers than me).

He doesn't have a video card that fits into a slot in the motherboard, the monitor plug goes to wires that plug into the motherboard.  So, It's an integrated video card (right?).  How do I tell what kind of card it is?  I read all over the motherboard and couldn't find anything that might tell me.

He runs Windows 95 which had crashed.. I got the computer back running, but the windows 95 won't pick up on the card type.  So, it's running with just a "standard vga" setting and is only getting 16 colors.  It's a better video card and monitor than that.  He didn't have a driver for the video card, he'd bought it used a while back.

Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Lorand (Jun 23, 2004)

Tell me exactly the name of the motherboard, maybe I could help identifying that video card. If you have no user guide for it, then write down the code that is on the printed circuit (the one that is printed with largest size of letters and figures).


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 24, 2004)

It would help if it wasn't a rubish pc with a rubish operating system. Are there no kind of reference numbers anywhere on the video card.

Jimbob


----------



## Lorand (Jun 24, 2004)

This rubbish post was not very helpful...
Come on, Jimbob, you really have no other things to do in life but flooding this forum? Your statistics are quite amazing: 38.47 posts per day! I think it's time for you to take a break...


----------



## Jimbob1989 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thats amusing from a junior member. Plus your description of the problem was minimal and you have actually only made 27 posts, so are you a slow typer or just a real dumbass. Please mind the language admins.

Jimbob


----------



## cptkid570 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm at work right now... but, I'll post the name of the motherboard tonight if I get a chance.  My friend may have gotten his hands on windows 98, so we may install that and see if it's going to detect the proper video card or provide a better driver for it.


----------



## cptkid570 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, my motherboard is a American Megatrends 062600.  I belive the manufacture date is 07/15/95.  Does that help determine what type of integrated video card I have?
Thank you!


----------



## Lorand (Jun 24, 2004)

Unfortunately no. The name and version posted is of the mobo's BIOS, not of the motherboard itself. But try this diagnostic tool to see what hardware is in that computer: http://www.webattack.com/get/aida32.shtml
There is also a program from American Megatrends that helps you identifying your motherboard: http://www.ami.com/support/mbid.cfm


----------



## Underground_Evo (Jun 24, 2004)

Jimbob, cool down... the Member rank doesn't mean you're stupid or type slow!


----------



## cptkid570 (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I ran the ami.com support program and found my motherboard...here are the results:
BIOS String info:
An AMIBIOS ID String Was Detected:

	51-0506-001437-00101111-071595-M571
	 -        ----          ------ ------
	 |         |              |       |  
	 |         |              |       Chipset/BIOS Info
	 |         |              BIOS Build Date
	 |         Manufacturer ID
	 BIOS ROM Information

AMIBIOS ROM Size: 128 KB 

BIOS Build Date: Jul 15 1995 

Motherboard Manufacturer Code Detected: 1437 - Hsing Tech Enterprise Co., Ltd.

Please Consults Hsing Tech Enterprise Co., Ltd. for support

AMIBIOS Build Tag: 007_66_M571

AMIBIOS Project ID: 007_66_M571 Not listed in TAG.DAT file


Does this help anyone identify what type of integrated video card this computer may have?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lorand (Jun 26, 2004)

Please look at the photo on this page: http://m571.com/m571/
Is the same mobo you have in that computer? If yes, then the video drivers can be downloaded just from below the picture.


----------



## cptkid570 (Jun 26, 2004)

OHHHHHH YEEEEAAAA!  YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!  Thank you so much!  You rule! You rule!..... It worked... awesome.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Lorand (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm glad I could be helpful.
In case you didn't notice, in that page there is a note that due to some error in html code remain hidden. It reffers to a curiosity installing the video driver under win98:


> This onboard VGA BIOS is generally needed when using the version 1.13 driver with Windows 98. After downloading 597v113.exe, enter the DOS command line in Windows. In the C:\ root directory, type "edit autoexec.bat". Add the line *C:\597v113.exe* to your autoexec.bat file. Save the file and exit the edit application and restart Windows. Your VGA BIOS will now be updated on each system boot.


It must be a weird vga card...


----------



## belindat (Jul 15, 2005)

*Same problem... Fixed!*

You guys are brilliant!! 
I started to reformat my sisters computer this morning, and came across the same problem. It took me ages to figure out what it was, and then I came across your discusssion. It was exactly the same problem (only 2 years later)!! 
Followed your instructions, and it worked. I didn't have to write the instructions in the Autoexec.bat works fine with out it so far.... 
Thanks 
love you guys! (can you tell I'm happy?)


----------

